
IKEA To Sell Solar Panels In UK - venutip
http://www.wbur.org/npr/227790364/no-assembly-required-ikea-to-sell-solar-panels-in-u-k
======
DanBC
> _" 'We know that our customers want to live more sustainably and we hope
> working with Hanergy to make solar panels affordable and easily available
> helps them do just that,' said Joanna Yarrow, Ikea's head of sustainability
> in the UK and Ireland."_

Semi-disposable furniture doesn't feel particularly sustainable. I guess it'd
be better if they included a sensible reuse / recycle programme, and avoided
some of the unpleasant materials they sometimes currently use.

They also have some scummy tax shenanigans. Avoiding tax is fine, but it's
awkward when you also claim to be socially responsible.

Having an ex-Nazi for a leader is also troubling for some people.

([http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/sweden/8772...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/sweden/8772007/IKEA-
founder-pledges-1bn-to-charity-following-Nazi-past-revelations.html))

> _The move follows last month’s revelations that Mr Kamprad at the age of 17
> had been an active recruiter and a registered member of the Svensk
> Socialistisk Samling (SSS), the successor to the Swedish Nazi party._

------
bestham
At least they are already flat pack.

